# Mac OS X introuvable après dual boot Linux



## Paul28535 (15 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment découvert Linux et ai déjà sauvé 2 PC portables grâce à Lubuntu. J'ai voulu mettre en place un dual boot sur mon iMac 21,5" i5 mi-2011 sous High Sierra. J'ai donc installé rEFIt, créé une partition de 150 Go pour mon Linux et l'ai installé.

Mais j'ai eu plusieurs problèmes après : le clavier et la souris qui mettent 10 minutes à se connecter en bluetooth, obligé d'aller chercher un vieux clavier USB pour m'authentifier ! Le deuxième problème est que comme il est nécessaire d'appuyer sur alt pour aller sur rEFIt au démarrage, je suis encore obligé d'utiliser le vieux clavier USB ! 

J'ai donc accédé à Mac OS X et j'ai essayé d'effacer la partition de 150 Go dédiée à Linux. Je n'ai pas vraiment réussi à la supprimer mais en tout cas je l'ai formatée ! J'essaye donc de redémarrer pour booter sur Mac OS X normalement et là, écran blanc. Je redémarre (méthode sauvage) en appuyant sur alt pour aller dans le boot menu et là on ne me propose plus d'aller sur Mac OS X mais seulement sur "disk boot" ou un truc dans le genre.

Je boote sur une clé USB Linux pour voir les partitions, tout est bon, ma partition Mac en NTFS est encore là, j'installe donc ce Lubuntu sur la partition qui contenait déjà le Linux avant pour pouvoir me servir de l'ordi en attendant. Je range le clavier USB, je reboote et là encore écran blanc et impossible d'appuyer sur alt avec le clavier bluetooth non connecté, c'est assez embêtant.

J'aimerais donc virer le Linux et rEFIt pour booter sur Mac OS X automatiquement comme avant, est ce possible ?
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2021)

Bonjour *Poule*

Si tu démarres les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées = démarrage sur l'OS de secours du disque --> est-ce que tu vois s'afficher une  (signe de démarrage local) et pas un globe terrestre (signe de démarrage par internet) ? - puis après une barre de chargement un peu longuette > est-ce que que obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS *(= écran de la session de secours) ?

- note : rEFIt est un vieux gestionnaire de démarrage qui n'est plus mis à jour. Je te conseille rEFInd de Rod Smith qui a pris sa succession.​


----------



## Paul28535 (15 Août 2021)

J'ai déjà essayé d'aller plusieurs fois dans le recovery sans succès, là j'écris depuis Lubuntu que j'ai démarré avec le clavier USB.
En appuyant sur cmd r sur le clavier bluetooth, pas de recovery, sur ctrl r sur le clavier USB toujours pas, win + r et en fin alt + r et ça ne marche toujours pas... Ce n'est pas un problème si je dois réinstaller macOS car je n'ai pas grand chose dessus...

Merci beaucoup...
EDIT : dans mon premier message la partition Mac est en APFS et pas en NTFS, erreur de débutant


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2021)

Sur le clavier USB : est-ce que les combinaisons *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) ou *⌘⌥⇧R* (*com alt maj R*) --> déclenchent un démarrage par internet ?


----------



## Paul28535 (29 Août 2021)

Bonjour, même avec ces raccourcis impossible d'aller dans le recovery.
J'ai créé une clé bootable avec High Sierra dessus, image en dmg, via TransMac et quand je boote et que j'appuie sur alt, elle n'est pas détectée.
J'ai téléchargé l'ISO si besoin.
Je me suis acheté un clavier Klim Chroma car je trouvais que le vieux Magic Keyboard n'était pas génial.
J'ai mis Fedora 34 sur tout le HDD, je teste un peu et j'aime beaucoup.
Je préférerais quand même un dual boot entre macOS et Fedora.
Vu que je boote bien sur des clés linux gravées avec des fichiers .ISO sur Rufus je me dit que je pourrais créer une clé macOS mais avec la version .ISO, est-ce possible ? 
Merci


----------



## ericse (29 Août 2021)

Poule44982 a dit:


> Vu que je boote bien sur des clés linux gravées avec des fichiers .ISO sur Rufus je me dit que je pourrais créer une clé macOS mais avec la version .ISO, est-ce possible ?


Bonjour,
Avec une version "non-officielle" peut être, mais on n'en parle pas ici.
Avec une version officielle oui, il faut un autre Mac et suivre ce guide : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2021)

Poule44982 a dit:


> je me dit que je pourrais créer une clé macOS mais avec la version .ISO, est-ce possible ?


Non, puisque qu'Apple ne fournit aucun fichier d'installation avec une extension .iso, de base c'est un fichier d'installation .app, ensuite avec une extension .dmg qui contient un fichier d'installation ayant une extension .pkg.

En effet, ici ne parle pas de fichier .iso pour une version d'OS X ou macOS, officiellement ça n'existe pas !


----------



## Paul28535 (30 Août 2021)

Bonsoir,
Merci pour vos réponses.
Petit changement de programme, je viens de retrouver une clé d'activation Windows 7 Home Premium ( Mon préféré ) et je pense que ça irait super bien pour travailler car le manque de compatibilité des logiciels que ce soit Linux ou macOS me pèse un petit peu.
Pas grave pour la fin de support je ne stocke aucune données sensibles.
Pour l'installer je télécharge l'ISO, je le met sur une clé bootable avec Rufus, je l'installe et là ou je me perds c'est dans le logiciel bootcamp avec plusieurs versions.
Quelle version de Bootcamp dois-je télécharger pour mon iMac 21,5" mi-2011 i5 2,5 ghz ? 
Comment l'installer sur mon Windows?
Dans le menu de boot lors de l'installation de Windows c'est EFI Boot ou Windows qu'il faut choisir ?
Merci pour votre aide et votre compétence!


----------



## Paul28535 (30 Août 2021)

Petite précision : j'ai formaté tout le disque lors de l'installation du 2ème Linux, donc je ne pourrais lancer bootcamp qu'à partir du Win7 que je vais essayer d'installer.
Merci


----------



## Paul28535 (31 Août 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai booté sur une clé windows 7 en gpt et avec une autre en mbr (rufus).
Quand je boote sur la clé l'écran se fige sur EFI boot / EFI boot (gestionnaire de démarrage. J'en ai fait une en UEFI seulement et une autre en UEFI/BIOS.
Pourquoi l'écran reste bloqué indéfiniment?
Dois je faire une clé usb bootable spéciale alors que avec rufus en mbr avec un linux ça marche super?
L'iso est bon je l'ai testé sur vm.
Merci


----------



## ericse (31 Août 2021)

Paul28535 a dit:


> Quand je boote sur la clé l'écran se fige sur EFI boot / EFI boot (gestionnaire de démarrage. J'en ai fait une en UEFI seulement et une autre en UEFI/BIOS.


Bonjour,
Si je comprends bien, tu essayes d'installer Windows sur un Macbook vierge, sans macOS.
A ma connaissance ce n'est pas possible, mais je serais ravi que tu prouves le contraire   !
En attendant n'espère pas trop d'aide, ce n'est pas comme cela que l'on fait d'habitude.


----------



## Paul28535 (31 Août 2021)

Merci pour votre réponse, ce sera Lubuntu 21.04 avec Windows en machine virtuelle alors, tant pis.
Avec mes 8 go de RAM Win7 tournera assez bien en vm pour lancer quelques programmes non compatibles Linux.
Merci de votre aide.
J'ouvrirai un autre topic pour vous faire part de mes impressions sous Lubuntu, la vitesse de démarrage etc...


----------



## Paul28535 (31 Août 2021)

D'ailleurs désolé pour les questions bêtes, je me débrouille bien avec mes pc linux et Windows et n'ai pas beaucoup d'expérience sur le matériel Apple ( et ne suis pas un grand adepte de macOS ).
En gros quand j'ai pas un bon vieux bios quand j'appuie sur f9 je suis perdu!...
Linux marchera très bien sur ce PC car macOS commençait à pédaler dans la semoule (lag).
De plus je trouve que le "Apple Wireless keyboard" est vraiment nul pour le codage et le traitement de texte, après ce n'est que mon avis, et puis je compare avec les switches blue du clavier de mon autre pc, pas forcément très objectif, le klim chroma que je viens de prendre exprès pour l'iMac ira très bien pour mon usage (je le recommande vivement).
Vu que ce pc m'avait été offert, je suis content de lui redonner une deuxième vie car les composants sont très bons et il se débrouille très bien même pour les tâches lourdes.
Et il est très joli , même si il est épais il reste très moderne.
Dernière petite question, il chauffe beaucoup, je met de l'air compressé dans la fente du haut pour commencer?
Merci


----------



## ericse (1 Septembre 2021)

Un i5, même de 2011, ça peut dépoter avec macOS si tu lui mets assez de RAM (8 à 16 Go) et un SSD, d'autant plus si il a un GPU Radeon. Et même si il est quasi impossible de dépasser High Sierra sur ces machines, qui n'est plus "maintenu" par Apple, les patchs de sécurité sont encore disponibles pour un moment. Après, les gouts et les couleurs, ça se discute pas   

Pour la chaleur, il peut y avoir tellement d'autres causes que la poussière, je te recommande un peu plus d'exploration (quel composant(s) chauffe(nt), les ventilateurs tournent-ils assez vite, y-a-t-il une cause logiciel, etc.)


----------



## Paul28535 (1 Septembre 2021)

Il chauffe surtout en haut à gauche, certainement où il y a le disque dur.
Je mettrai un SSD mais pour l'instant le disque dur marche bien.
Je vais mettre Psensor sur Lubuntu pour voir la vitesse des fan.
Merci


----------

